# [HP Compaq 6715b] ATI Radeon X1200 + Broadcom BCM4312

## matthias-sch

Hi!

I habe 2 problems with my new HP notebook...

some things to say:

- i dont want to use X... its just a console notebook  :Wink: 

so first of all the kernel wont use the right framebuffer...

it only uses vesafb with 1400x1050 but i want to use the ati framebuffer with 1680x1050...

no dmesg output... and /proc/fb shows only the vesa one  :Sad: 

ant the secont thing: the broadcom wlan wont start up...

the kernel detects it (dmesg) but "ifconfig eth1 up" brings a "BCM43xx_IRQ_XMIT_ERROR"

KERNEL: 2.6.22-gentoo-r7

KERNEL-CONFIG: http://www.matthias.ma.cx/shared/?get=0E93409268EBAE4B

DMESG-OUTPUT: http://www.matthias.ma.cx/shared/?get=98AD0434D290F6CC

LSPCI-OUTPUT: http://www.matthias.ma.cx/shared/?get=01620678602BA53B

thx 4 info

----------

## luna80

I have the same notebook, I spend the last week end to begin to install gentoo   :Wink: 

for the framebuffer at the moment I have no solution for you...

for the wlan: which module are you using? I suggest you to use ndiswrapper method rather then kernel+fwcutter.

in the next days I will continue to configure it, if I found some tips I let you know!

edit: I found in the forum that somebody had your same problem (it seems)  here

----------

## matthias-sch

im using the kernel one... because i want to use kismet and fwcutter does not support promisc mode  :Sad: 

i also found this entry but nothing worked for me  :Sad: 

----------

## obrut<-

hi!

i'm thinking about buying this notebook, too. and i'm interested in a few things:

- can you change display brightness?

- do the extra keys work?

- does the fan control work?

----------

## nutriomatic

I have this notebook...with gentoo x86_64 installed

changing display brightness is possible

the extrakeys (sound) work, wlan-key doesnt work, it's just possible to turn off, not to turn on

fan control works perfect

the only thing that is not working for me is the wlan

i tried several kernel-configs, and kernels, including git-sources with the new b43 and fwcutter....no success

and with ndiswrapper too

has maybe someone a solution?

----------

